# Gouda is not only a cheese



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

On April 29th, I made a long walk through my city, Gouda. You might have already seen the photos I took that day of the Kort Haarlem neighbourhood (if you didn't, you should ) and on the Dutch subforum I've posted a photoseries of Korte Akkeren, a 1900-1950's workers' neighbourhood which I will probably post on this forum too. In between those neighbourhoods, there is the city center.

Gouda, with 71,140 inhabitants, is the 48th city of the Netherlands. Even though it's not that big, it's got one of the best city centers in the Netherlands, partly because in the 1500s it was the fifth largest city of the country. Gouda started as a small trading settlement at the confluence of the Gouwe and Hollandsche IJssel rivers and after it gained city rights in 1272 soon started to grow. The result of this is a magnificent old city center. Sit down, relax, and enjoy the pictures 

After these 37 pictures, I will post a few every now and then. You can click on the images to go to the Flickr photo page, to see the pictures at their original 15 megapixels or to see the exact geotagged location. When I bought my camera (Canon EOS 500D) I had absolutely no knowledge of DSLRs or photography in general, but I'm trying to learn more every day. So I hope you'll notice some progress.

-edit 7 September- I hate the black borders now but I'm too lazy too remove them. Hope you don't mind.

1. This bridge is the entrance of the city center from the Kort Haarlem neighbourhood.



2. The vans of a baker. On the roof there are two giant 'Moorkoppen', a Dutch pastry.



3. The Doelenstraat is a quiet street with small shops. On the background you can see the tower of the Gouwe Church (85m)



4. A box...



5. ... and another one! I heard that the owner of a nearby liquor store puts these boxes on the poles as some sort of advertising :lol:



6. 



7. 



8. A 'oudemannenhuis', literally 'old mens' home', which is what this building used to be.



9. The Sint Janskerk (Saint John's church) is with it's 123 metres the longest church in the Netherlands. This might lead to disappointed tourists when they see the church tower, with its mere 58 metres. Fortunately, the rest of the church is very beautiful.



10. Arrrgh, why would you make a picture of a lawn? Well, this lawn is what remains of the motte, where Gouda was founded.



11. The sign says "Calm down, easy. Everything will be alright".



12. Church.



13. Suddenly tourist seem to pop up. I love to see how people that speak Russian, Spanish, German or English are interested in my hometown 



14. The Lazarusgate. It used to be the gate to a leper colony, and wasn't placed here but in the early twentieth century it was demolished and rebuilt at this spot.



15. Dunno why the kid with the water gun is looking at me. :lol:



16. The museum garden is an oasis of quiet in the middle of the city. 



17. This small canal was recently reconnected with the bigger canals of the city. It is possible to rent a canoo to discover the 'secret' waterways. A member of the local internet forum did that and took some pictures, which can be viewed over here.



18. Ancient door



19. The church tower isn't that tall but at least it looks good.



20. This is a 'portable organ'. I don't know the English word for it but in Dutch it's a Draaiorgel. It basically is an mobile organ that plays tunes from books :lol:



21. The street to the main square of the city. 




22.



23. The 15th century 'Stadhuis' (town hall). The orange crown is a decoration in honour of Queens Day, which took place the day after I took these photos.



24. This is what the Markt square looks like when it's empty (couple of days earlier)



25. The Korte Groenendaal is a side street of the Markt and has a lot of small shops.



26. Like this one :cheers:



27. Looking back in the direction of the Markt square.



28. The Korte Groenendaal ends in de Lange Groenendaal, at the crossing with the Naaierstraat that can be seen at this picture.



29. The Lange Groenendaal



30. Pet shop



31. 



32. There are a lot of small congregations in Gouda. This is the church of the Old Catholic Church.



33. On the other side of the canal there is a Lutheranian church.



34. The Lage Gouwe, the remnants of the Gouwe river.



35. I think the Gouwe Church is beautiful! In the 1970's there were plans to demolish it because the Catholics left it hno: Nowadays it is occupied by an evangelist community.



36. When you walk into a side street, and then into another street you will end up at the Raam. In this area there used to be a lot of industry, which has disappeared in the first half of the 20th century. Now there is this strange area with old buildings and ugly 'urban renewal' (destruction imo) from the 80's.



37. De Vlamingstraat, where the Korte Akkeren neighourhood starts.


This photo thread continues in the Korte Akkeren neighbourhood, a pre-war working class neighbourhood. The link links to the Dutch subforum, but I will eventually place the thread over here.


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

I'll bump this thread every day from now on, with a daily pic.

38.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Can't belive no one has commented yet what an amazing looking place. 

How do you pronounce Gouda? Is it Gow-da, like the english way or Goo-da like the american way?


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Gouda is better than a cheese!!!!! Thanks, man.


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

eighty4 said:


> Can't belive no one has commented yet what an amazing looking place.
> 
> How do you pronounce Gouda? Is it Gow-da, like the english way or Goo-da like the american way?


The G is pronounced as Kh (like in Khartoum), the 'ou' in the local accent can be compared to English 'ow' and 'da' is 'dah', with a long a.

Khowdaah :lol:



JAVICUENCA said:


> Gouda is better than a cheese!!!!! Thanks, man.


You're welcome


----------



## z0nnebril (May 2, 2010)

Hele mooie foto's, ik wist niet dat Gouda nog zoveel echte middeleeuwse oude huizen had! 
Vooral de foto's bij de kerk met dat smalle grachtje vind ik erg mooi, ook de foto's van die tuinen zijn er mooi!


----------



## Hed Kandi (Aug 29, 2004)

:applause:kay:


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice town.
It should have limit itself to keep a town only, in fact.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those photos from the town of Gouda are really very nice :cheers:


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Great pictures. Gouda looks very nice and never knew how the G is pronounced before.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

this is a cute little city. neat!!!


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Thanks!

Today's picture: the Houtmansplantsoen is a park in the south-eastern part of the city center. It is named after explorer Cornelis de Houtman, who was born in Gouda.
Wikipedia: _"Cornelis de Houtman (2 April 1565 – August 1599), brother of Frederick de Houtman, was a Dutch explorer who discovered a new sea route from Europe to Indonesia and managed to begin the Dutch spice trade. At the time, the Portuguese Empire held a monopoly on the spice trade, and the voyage was a symbolic victory for the Dutch, even though the voyage itself was a disaster."_

39.


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

The Wijdstraat (lit. 'Broadway'). Though it isn't that broad :lol:

40.


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

The highest non-church building in Gouda. It's not that high (50m) but I just wanted to show you the new side of the city.

41.


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

I love it! Do they still roll the kaas down the hill in the Town?


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

I wish we could, but we don't have many hills around here:

42.

The city "skyline", although calling it a skyline probably is too much honour. To the right, you can see the Gouwekerk (picture #35 in post #1), left of the center you can see the building of post #14.


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

43.


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

:cheers:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Unbelievable, great thread kay:. We learn something new every day.


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Thanks 

44. The Garenspinnerij was a factory in which yarn was used to be spinned (I don't know if you understand anything of what I just said, I translated 'garen spinnen' with Google Translate ) Today it is in use as a cultural centre.



45.


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

46. The "van Bergen IJzendoornpark" is a park to the north of the city center. Albertus Adrianus van Bergen IJzendoorn was the mayor of Gouda from 1864 to his death in 1895. He left the city 40,000 guilders to create a park, and in 1901 the park was opened.



47.


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

:cheers: mooie foto's:applause:


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

48. The Wachtelstraat is a street, just outside the city center. It used to be all dilapidated and the houses nearly collapsed, but one of the local social housing corporations renovated them to their original state. Housing corporations in the Netherlands play a quite unique role. They're not only there for the poor. In fact, some 30% of Dutch people live in a social rented dwelling. Also, housing corporations act as 'social developers', having enough money to engage in non-profitable projects such as this one.


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

That's interesting! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

All the pictures are down?


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

^^ I can still see them...

49. The Westerkerk ('West Church') is a church in the south west of the city, in the Korte Akkeren neighbourhood. This area was built in the early part of the twentieth century to accomodate the growing demand for housing by the labourers of the then booming industry. 

The church was probably built under Amsterdam School architecture, though I'm not really sure about that.



50.


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Due to flickr blocking skyscrapercity, the pictures might be (temporarily? please?) unavailable..


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Flickr is back! Thanks Jan! And shame on Flickr for doing this...

51. De Producent (lit. 'The Manufacturer') is probably the best name for a manufacturing company :lol: As far as I know, they produce dairy. Including the famous Gouda cheese.


52. Note the fat guy in the bottom left corner


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

The railway station. Although it doesn't seem large, it actually is one of the most important railway hubs in the Netherlands. All trains from Rotterdam and the Hague going to Utrecht and further need to pass this station. As a result of this, Gouda has excellent connections to most big cities.
* 10 trains per hour to Utrecht (takes 20 minutes to get there)
* 8 trains per hour to The Hague (takes 19 minutes to get there)
* 8 trains per hour to Rotterdam (takes 18 minutes to get there)
* 2 trains per hour to Amsterdam (takes 50 minutes to get there), but you can also use the trains to Utrecht to get to Amsterdam.

Conclusion: if you're in one of the 'big cities' of the Netherlands, don't forget to pay Gouda a visit.

53. The railway station was built in the 1980's.


54. The statues originate from the old railway station, which was bombed in WWII.


55. The Crabethstraat, next to the railway station


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

nice thread. the pictures are very nice. very clean images. nice looking town too. it may not be the cheese but it still looks tasty. :cheers:


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Thanks!

56. The most well-known landmark of Gouda has only played a marginal role in this thread. Until now. I'm talking about the 15th century gothic Stadhuis (City Hall). It was built at the center of the Markt square after a large fire destroyed a large part of the city. Situated at the center of the square, built from sandstone, made it less vulnerable to fires. Some say it is the most photographed building in the Netherlands.



57. The Markt square is the focal point of the city. Unfortunately not on this picture because it was a monday evening and particularly cold.


58. Lange Tiendeweg


----------



## Troyeth (Apr 24, 2009)

Traditional Dutch cities are always beautiful and Gouda is apparently no exception.

I have never been, but that will now change.

Leuke foto's en dank u wel.


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Today I will show you another face of the city. In the 1960's, the city started to expand to the north of the railway. Now, this area will be redeveloped gradually, because everyone agrees 1960's architecture sucks ass, and because the potential of the area, near one of the busiest railway lines is not used at all.

59. This is what people see when they pass Gouda by train. Not really an invitation to get off that train, though as you've seen the city center is worth it. The area should be transformed in the next couple of years. A new City Hall will be built, starting this summer. After that, a new station, hotel, offices and apartments will be built. For now, it's just ugly as hell.




60. To the right, 1980's ugly architecture. To the left, 2000's ugly architecture...


61. The hospital from the 1960's. I was born here 


62. The tallest residential building. It's not tall, I know. I think it really shows the identity crisis Gouda is in. Should we build tall and become a real city, or should we stay low? This concession just isn't 'it'...


63. To the right, new apartments will be built


64. The sixties have produced worse, but still not the prettiest buildings in town.


65. I don't know what they need this for at the hospital... :lol:


66. Construction site


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Unfortunately, I haven't been able to update this thread in a while, but I've decided that at least every now and then I'll have to 

Gouda is located in the Groene Hart ('Green Heart') of the Netherlands. The major Dutch cities have sprawled massively in the 20th century and keep on doing so. One day, this concept of the Green Heart was born. Nobody knows who invented it, and nobody knows when that exactly happened, but it must have been somewhere in the sixties. The concept wasn't officially used in policy for a long time, but somehow people agreed not to build in the area. This resulted in a relatively thinly populated area surrounded by a large conurbation, the Randstad.

67. The historic skyline of Gouda as seen from the south.


Fence by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

68. I tried to experiment with the sky, but I don't like the result. Still, here's a pic of the polders south of the city.


Holland by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

69. Here's an older picture that I took 3 years ago with a crappy camera. It is taken from the tower of the Gouwekerk. Next saturday, the tower will be open for the public again, and I will ascend and take pictures. Stay tuned.

Green fields near Gouda by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


----------



## snt3000 (Nov 13, 2007)

I love the scale and building materials of Dutch cities.
The attention to graphic design (banners, store fronts etc) is also remarkable.


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

snt3000 said:


> The attention to graphic design (banners, store fronts etc) is also remarkable.


There are special commissions in every municipality that judge whether a store front or banner etc is ok or not. Sometimes, this leads to endless bureaucracy, but overall it causes the city to look good.

Lets see if you like the next pictures too :cheers:

70. Oosterwei is a neighbourhood in the east of Gouda, the Netherlands. It became infamous after a bus driver was robbed by an inhabitant of this neighbourhood. Following this incident, the bus company refused to drive through this neighbourhood any longer resulting in huge media attention. A couple of days later, bus service was resumed without problems.

The incident has done a lot of harm to the reputation of the city of Gouda as a whole, which in my opinion is a beautiful city with a wonderful must-see city centre.

Oosterwei is a typical product of it's time (1960's-1970's), with modernist low rise apartment blocks. Over the next 10 years, the municipality and housing associations in the area will invest heavily in the neighbourhood (I believe 400 million euros) to combat its bad reputation.


Standbeeld by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

71.

Bernadottelaan by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

72.

Wiardi Beckmanstraat by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

73.

Oosterwei by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

74.

Oosterwei, Gouda by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

The weather is getting worse. We've had an extremely harsh winter, a nice short-lived spring, rain during the whole summer and now the days are getting shorter again. 2010 was a lost year in terms of good weather.

75. When I was waiting on the bus, I discovered this message. It reads:
Kut [****]
Sex is gezond [Sex is healthy]
Hoe weet je dat? -x- [How do you know? -kisses-]

a wise lesson by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

September is here again, so the skies are grey, tourists are gone, leaves are falling, etc 

76.

Houtmansgracht by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

77.

Blekerssingel by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

78.

Kleiweg by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Lovely city. Like the way you introduce it


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Thanks :cheers:

80. A former cheese trading company is now a house.

Nonnenwater by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

81.

Hoge Gouwe by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

82.

Visbanken by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

83.

Lage Gouwe by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

84.

Hofje by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

85. Reflections

Visbanken by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

86.

Oosthaven by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

87.

Museum by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

88.

Gouwekerk by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

89.

Museum by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

90.

Kerktoren by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

91.

Start Verkoop by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

92.

Westhaven by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Arrrgh said:


> Here's an older picture that I took 3 years ago with a crappy camera. It is taken from the tower of the Gouwekerk. Next saturday, the tower will be open for the public again, and I will ascend and take pictures. Stay tuned.


As promised :cheers:

93.

Richting het noordoosten by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

94.

Richting het Zuiden by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

95.

Richting het noorden by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

96.

Tunnelflat en Ronssetoren by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

97.

richting het westen by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

98.

Richting het Zuidwesten by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

99.

Richting het oosten by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

100.

Richting het Stadhuis by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

101.

Richting het Noorden by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

102.

Richting het noordwesten by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

103.

Oude Graffiti by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

104.

Binnenstad van Gouda by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

105.

Jeruzalemkapel by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

106.

Molenwerf by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

107.

Molenwerf by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

108.

Spieringstraat by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

109.

Sint Jan by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

110.

Sint Jan by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Though Gouda is not only a cheese, today is an important day for Gouda cheese.



> *Gouda Holland, Edam Holland to get protected status*
> Source: Dutch News
> Tuesday 14 September 2010
> 
> ...


Now it's time for some pictures again 

111.

Achter de Kerk by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

112.

Achter de Kerk by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

113.

Markt by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

114.

Markt by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

115.

Oude grijze man by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

116.

Markt by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

117.

Markt by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

118. Almost 360 degrees:


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

It's been a while since I posted in this thread but there's a load waiting to be shown here.

Every second tuesday of december, the city centre of Gouda is home to Kaarsjesavond ("Night of the Candles"). It started in the 1950's as a christmas celebration on the market square. A christmas tree, that is given to us by our friends in the Norwegian town of Kongsberg, is illuminated while in the rest of the city almost all artificial lights are off. Buildings are lit only by candles, which are an important export item of Gouda.

In the 1950's, several hundred people attended the celebration, but it has turned into an event where tens of thousands of people attend to. The festival has extended itself over a larger part of the city centre, and several monuments are illuminated in special ways. 

I'd like to show you an impression. Since I don't posess a tripod, please don't mind any grain or blur  I did my best.

119. The Oliebollen stand is doing good business. Oliebollen (literally translated as Oil Balls) are a traditional dutch food that are eaten during the end of the year and on funfairs. Read more »

IMG_8338 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

120. The City Hall, which you have probably seen on previous pictures on this thread, is illuminated just by candles.

IMG_8343 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

121.

IMG_8350 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

122. Official numbers have not been released at the moment, but usually there are around 20-30,000 people.

IMG_8351 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

123. Some people have front row seats

IMG_8354 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

124. Just moments before the tree is illuminated. The mayor of Kongsberg is doing his best to tell us in dutch that he appreciates we're there.

IMG_8359 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr






125. Wow 

IMG_8361 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

126.

IMG_8362 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

More to come. But only if you like this


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

And some more  Even though you bastards didn't comment 

After the celebrations, most people spread over the city centre, to attend several recitals or gaze at the marvellously illuminated buildings.

127. One of the side streets of the Markt square, right after the ceremony ended.

IMG_8366 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

128.

IMG_8368 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

129. The Gouwe Church

IMG_8370 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

130.

IMG_8378 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

131.

IMG_8380 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

132. There was a lot of police, but fortunately they too enjoyed the evening, according to this Tweet.

IMG_8382 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

More to come, now I'm going to bed.


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

133. An art projection on the Sint Janskerk (Church of Saint John)

IMG_8387 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

The Sint Jan has one of the largest collections of stained glass windows in the world. More than half of the stained glass from that period (16th century) is part of the windows of this church. During the event, the windows are illuminated from the inside, which makes them visible from the outside.

134. 
IMG_8384 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

135.

IMG_8391 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

136. A bust of Erasmus, who was born in Gouda.

IMG_8393 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

137.

IMG_8395 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

138.

IMG_8400 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

It's time to revive this thread with new pictures 
The next couple of pictures I took in March of this year

139.

Zeugstraat by Forumgouda, on Flickr

140.

Bibliotheek by Forumgouda, on Flickr

141.

Jeruzalemkapel by Forumgouda, on Flickr

142.

Museum by Forumgouda, on Flickr

143.

Achter de Kerk by Forumgouda, on Flickr

144.

Wijdstraat by Forumgouda, on Flickr

145.

Dubbele buurt by Forumgouda, on Flickr

146.

Oosthaven by Forumgouda, on Flickr


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice and interesting photos! I disagree with you on the 60's architecture, it has it's charm, and hopefully it won't become extinct one day.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice, typical dutch city!


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

DanielFigFoz said:


> Very nice and interesting photos! I disagree with you on the 60's architecture, it has it's charm, and hopefully it won't become extinct one day.


Thanks! Some of the buildings do have their charm but I think that the basic notion of what a building should do for it's surroundings was different in the 1960's than it is now.

Anyway, some more pics!

147. 

Oosthaven by Forumgouda, on Flickr

148.

Sint Jan by Forumgouda, on Flickr

149.

Oosthaven by Forumgouda, on Flickr

150.

Korte Noodgodsstraat by Forumgouda, on Flickr

151.

Oosthaven by Forumgouda, on Flickr

152.

Van Lanschot by Forumgouda, on Flickr

153.

Uiterste Brug by Forumgouda, on Flickr

154.

Oosthaven by Forumgouda, on Flickr

155.

Punt by Forumgouda, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for reviving this thread Arrrgh...lovely photos.:cheers:


----------



## Discu (Mar 13, 2009)

Wonderful thread about a beautiful city.
You present your hometown with great enthusiasm and I can understand that you love to live there.


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

I sometimes get carried away...

So here's more pics :lol:

156.

Tolhuis by Forumgouda, on Flickr

157. During the floodings of 1953, the city was saved by just this thing

Watersnoodramp by Forumgouda, on Flickr

158.

Veerstal by Forumgouda, on Flickr

159.

Museumhaven by Forumgouda, on Flickr

160.

Museumhaven by Forumgouda, on Flickr.

161.

Mallegatsluis by Forumgouda, on Flickr

162.

Boom by Forumgouda, on Flickr


----------



## Piltup Man (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for these pictures - it's a truly beautiful city. People often talk of the more famous Dutch cities (in terms of history and architecture) such as Amsterdam and Delft but judging by these pics Gouda has just as much to offer - to be honest before looking at this thread I knew nothing of this place (I knew of the cheese!). But it seems well worth visiting.

Earlier on you mention the easy access by train to the major Dutch cities - does this mean that quite a few people who work in, say Rotterdam, the Hague or Amsterdam live in Gouda?


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Piltup Man said:


> Earlier on you mention the easy access by train to the major Dutch cities - does this mean that quite a few people who work in, say Rotterdam, the Hague or Amsterdam live in Gouda?


It's quite a strange situation: Gouda has enough jobs to support it's own workforce, but half of the workforce goes to Rotterdam, the Hague, etc, while half of the people that work in Gouda live somewhere else.

ps. Thanks! I think that Delft is comparable to Gouda, but Amsterdam is much bigger.


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

In the beginning of this thread I mentioned that a new city hall was about to be built in the area just north of the railway station. It has been completed last month. Here are some pictures.

The strange facade is based on the Stroopwafel, a typical Dutch waffle that was invented in Gouda.

163.

Huis van de Stad, Gouda by Forumgouda, on Flickr

164.

Huis van de Stad Gouda by Forumgouda, on Flickr

165.

Huis van de Stad, Gouda by Forumgouda, on Flickr

166.

Huis van de Stad, Gouda by Forumgouda, on Flickr

167.

Huis van de Stad, Gouda by Forumgouda, on Flickr

168. View from the eigth floor

Huis van de Stad, Gouda by Forumgouda, on Flickr

169.

Huis van de Stad, Gouda by Forumgouda, on Flickr

170.

Huis van de Stad, Gouda by Forumgouda, on Flickr

171.

Riddervelden, Gouda by Forumgouda, on Flickr

172. The building was recently featured in a large Dutch newspaper

Volkskrant 18 juli 2012, Huis van de Stad Gouda by Forumgouda, on Flickr

173. A group of local Stroopwafel bakers made a model of this building, made out of stroopwafels

Stroopwafelversie Huis van de Stad by Forumgouda, on Flickr


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

Stroopwafel! LOL..


----------



## Piltup Man (May 21, 2010)

If they were going to make a city hall that ressembled a local food, why didn't they build it to look like gouda cheese?


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

I think that Stroopwafels and Gouda cheese are equally famous in Holland.

174.

Peperstraat by Forumgouda, on Flickr

175.

Kuiperstraat by Forumgouda, on Flickr

176.

Poortje by Forumgouda, on Flickr

177.

Visbanken by Forumgouda, on Flickr


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

178.

Sint Jan/Magazijn De Zon by Forumgouda, on Flickr

179.

Visbanken by Forumgouda, on Flickr

180.

Gouwekerk by Forumgouda, on Flickr


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

181.

Gouwe by Forumgouda, on Flickr

182.

Huys met de Treppen by Forumgouda, on Flickr

183.

Sint Joostkapel by Forumgouda, on Flickr

184.

Lange Groenendaal by Forumgouda, on Flickr

185.

De Vier Gekroonden by Forumgouda, on Flickr


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

There is an old graveyard just outside the city center, that has not been used for decades. The graves are still there though, while nature is reclaiming the site.

186.

Begraafplaats by Forumgouda, on Flickr

187.

Begraafplaats by Forumgouda, on Flickr

188.

Begraafplaats by Forumgouda, on Flickr

189.

Begraafplaats by Forumgouda, on Flickr

190.

Begraafplaats by Forumgouda, on Flickr

191.

Begraafplaats by Forumgouda, on Flickr

192.

Begraafplaats by Forumgouda, on Flickr


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

193.

Uitzicht Gouwekerk Gouda by Forumgouda, on Flickr

194.

Uitzicht Gouwekerk Gouda by Forumgouda, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

A beautiful part of the world. Like most of the Netherlands some great looking canals and bridges too.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great, interesting photos especially the new city hall...:cheers:


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

View over the city center from a windmill

195.

Uitzicht vanaf molen "de Roode Leeuw" by Forumgouda, on Flickr

196.

Uitzicht vanaf molen "de Roode Leeuw" by Forumgouda, on Flickr

197.

Uitzicht vanaf molen "de Roode Leeuw" by Forumgouda, on Flickr

198.

Uitzicht vanaf molen "de Roode Leeuw" by Forumgouda, on Flickr

199.

Uitzicht vanaf molen "de Roode Leeuw" by Forumgouda, on Flickr


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

200.

P by Forumgouda, on Flickr

201.

Molen "de Roode Leeuw" by Forumgouda, on Flickr

202.

Badkuip by Forumgouda, on Flickr

203.

Keizerstraat by Forumgouda, on Flickr

204.

Haven by Forumgouda, on Flickr

205.

Haven by Forumgouda, on Flickr


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Great collection of this beautiful city.

Love the stroopwafel(s).


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Holland is cool. Brings back fond memories of other similar towns I visited. Gouda seems to have that Dutch quality of coziness. There's a word for it that friends explained to me. I'll try phonetically - _heselick_?


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

^^ "Gezellig"! 

206.

Haven by Forumgouda, on Flickr

207.

Sint Jan by Forumgouda, on Flickr

208.

Erasmusbrug by Forumgouda, on Flickr

209.

Catharina Gasthuis by Forumgouda, on Flickr

210.

Sint Jan by Forumgouda, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the wonderful new pics. :cheers:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

this is one lovely city with lots of characters.
is it possible to upload some gouda cheese factory?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness. I initially thought that Gouda is just a name of a cheese, but a city? Wow.

I'll tell you: I've read through your first page and the latest image collection, and I will be honest with you: your city looks truly amazing. I can't believe that the Dutch waffle-designed building you've mentioned is actually your *City Hall*, and I find the design very unique and outstanding indeed. Now that's what I call out-of-the-box thinking, and it looks really splendid. Your city center looks wonderful and lively too, with your gorgeous church (sometimes, I can't tell if it's Medieval or Baroque for some reason!), lively sidewalks with outdoor stalls, and wonderfully-preserved homes and buildings all in a walkable area. Of course, on top of the functional windmill, your autumn and winter scenes look brilliant, such that I can picture myself walking around town, noticing the plants and animals that flow with the wind as the seasons pass by...

You're right, Gouda is much more than cheese. It is a breathtaking and beautiful city that I'd like to visit as a side tour when I visit the Netherlands. Well done, my friend! :applause: Looking forward to more of your great photos.


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nice pictures of the beautifull Gouda.


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Gouda seems like a lovely city with its natural cosiness and nice variety of architecture. Nice showcase.


----------

